# Suche: MS WORD 2003



## thomass5 (26 August 2010)

Hallo,
ich suche MS Word 2003. Meine Frau soll ihre Facharbeit in genau dieser Word-Version abgeben . Open Office, Word 2007 etc. können zwar unter dieser Version abspeichern, aber ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher ob alle Formatierungen usw. beibehalten werden.Zumindest Open Office zu Word 2002 machtFormatunterschiede. Vielleicht hat ja jemand so was altes noch rumliegen und braucht es nicht mehr. 
Thomas


----------



## Buschmann (27 August 2010)

Schiess dir doch das komplette "Home & Student 2003" bei eBay oder Amazon. Kann nicht die Welt kosten...

Buschmann


----------



## thomass5 (27 August 2010)

Hallo,
 amazon: http://www.amazon.de/Microsoft-Office-2003-SSL-Studenten/dp/B0000C0XN3 gebraucht ab 136€.
Werd wohl doch mal angeln gehen müssen in der Bucht, was bald endet ist auch noch recht teuer(kompl. Office). Kanns ja nach dem einen Dokument wieder verticken ;-) .

Thomas


----------



## Perfektionist (27 August 2010)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ...
> Meine Frau soll ihre Facharbeit in genau dieser Word-Version abgeben.
> ...


Ist zwar mal wieder OT, aber da ich neulich mich erst über die Uni Stuttgart gewundert habe, die offensichtlich keine Buchhaltung besitzt, die Zahlungseingänge registriert und zuordnen kann ...

Welch rückständige Bildungseinrichtung ist das, die Word2003 vorschreibt? Als ob es heutzutage nicht möglich wäre, ein derartiges Dokument als PDF zu generieren. Oder ein Open-Format zu wählen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_document#Deutschland


> Deutschland [Bearbeiten]
> Diverse Behörden, Gemeinden und Länder setzen Produkte ein, die das ODF-Format unterstützen (zum Beispiel StarOffice, OpenOffice.org).
> Es ist der von der „Koordinierungs- und Beratungsstelle der Bundesregierung für Informationstechnik in der Bundesverwaltung“ (KBSt) empfohlene Standard (SAGA 4.0).[39]
> Das Auswärtige Amt stellt allgemein auf Nutzung des ODF-Formats um, auch in sämtlichen 230 deutschen Auslandsvertretungen, was zur Kostenreduzierung beiträgt (die Kosten betragen bereits jetzt nur noch ein Drittel der übrigen Ministerien).[40] In einem Grußwort zum internationalen ODF-Workshop[41] im Oktober 2007 hat der Außenminister festgestellt: „Das Open-Document-Format als völlig offenes und von der ISO standardisiertes Format ist dabei eine hervorragende Basis, um Wissen und Information in einer Zeit der Globalisierung ungehindert austauschen zu können.“
> ...


----------



## thomass5 (27 August 2010)

> Welch rückständige Bildungseinrichtung ist das, die Word2003 vorschreibt? Als ob es heutzutage nicht möglich wäre, ein derartiges Dokument als PDF zu generieren. Oder ein Open-Format zu wählen.


 
... hab mehr so die Meinung, das es der verantwortliche "Pädagoge" verzapft hat, weil er nur diese Version besitzt.

Thomas


----------



## Perfektionist (27 August 2010)

Was für ein Fach unterrichtet der denn? Bin sehr neugierig zu erfahren, was für Menschen dies sind, deren (häusliche?) EDV auf einem derartigen Stand stehen geblieben sind. Nimmt der denn keine Arbeiten in Papierform an?


----------



## Verpolt (27 August 2010)

> Was für ein Fach unterrichtet der denn?




MS Word 2003 ROFLMAO


----------



## jabba (27 August 2010)

Hab mal gerade bei meinem Händler nachgesehen

44,30€ + 6,90€ Versand


----------



## thomass5 (27 August 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Was für ein Fach unterrichtet der denn? Bin sehr neugierig zu erfahren, was für Menschen dies sind, deren (häusliche?) EDV auf einem derartigen Stand stehen geblieben sind. Nimmt der denn keine Arbeiten in Papierform an?



... Abgabe in Papierform UND auf Diskette,CD, oder anderer Datenträger im Format Word2003

Die Schülerinnen möchten gern Erzieherin werden.

Thomas


----------



## Buschmann (28 August 2010)

Hier die 2007er-Version für 65 Euro - damit kannst du auch als Word 2003-Datei abspeichern:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listi...=gateway&qid=1282992733&sr=8-1&condition=used

Buschmann


----------



## thomass5 (28 August 2010)

> Buschmann 	 		 		Hier die 2007er-Version für 65 Euro - damit kannst du auch als Word 2003-Datei abspeichern:
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listin...condition=used
> 
> Buschmann



... wäre ich mir sicher, das alle Formatierungen beibehalten werden würde ich es auch nutzen (da ich es besitze). Aber ich hab ja nicht mal die Möglichkeit eines Vergleichs. Beim Verglich in der 2002er Version gibts sowohl bei OO(V3.1) (Aufzählungen) wie auch bei 2007 (Einrückungen) auf den 1. Blick leichte Unterschiede.Mag sein, das das Dateiformat kompatibel ist, aber solange der Text anders aussieht ist es nicht zu gebrauchen.

Thomas


----------



## Vladimir (9 Februar 2011)

*ROFL*die diskussion find ich echt witzig. schenkt doch dem armen lehrer eine gescheite office version:TOOL:, das wird für alle besser sein  könnt ja zusammenlegen und künftigen Schülergenerationen das Dilemma ersparen...
ansonsten würde ich aufgrund einiger schlechter erfahrungen nicht empfehlen, mit open office zu arbeiten und das dann unter word2003 abzuspeichern. auch bei mir hat es dabei grundsätzlich alle formatierungen verschoben. lieber in ein office investieren.
aber, solltet ihr doch lieber den lehrer aus seiner technologischen Hinterwelt erretten wollen - für lehrer gibt es Lizenzen für Microsoft Office 2010 Professional zu besonderen (besseren) Konditionen (zum Beispiel hier http://www.cotec.de/office2010.html). viel spaß noch bei der facharbeit...


----------



## elmoklemme (9 Februar 2011)

Hast mal auf das Datum geschaut?!


----------



## IBFS (9 Februar 2011)

Vladimir schrieb:


> *ROFL*


@Vladimir
Das ein erste Wort hier im Forum ein ROFL ist, auch ein besonders toller Einstand 

Frank


----------



## thomass5 (10 Februar 2011)

... die Arbeit und auch die Nachfolgenden sind mittlerweile lange an einem Rechner von einem Kollegen nachformatiert (automatisch generiertes Inhaltsverzeichnis aus den Unterüberschriften und Absatzformatierungen), abgegeben und benotet. 
Man kann das Thema lustig finden oder auch nicht, aber wegen so einer Kleinigkeit braucht man(Frau) sich die Note nicht abzuwerten. Es ist halt eine Fleißaufgabe.
Mittlerweile wird meiner Meinung nach viel zu viel Diskutiert, als einfach mal schnell eine Arbeit zu erledigen. Und das geht schon in der Grundschule los :-( .
Thomas


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Februar 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile wird meiner Meinung nach viel zu viel Diskutiert, als einfach mal schnell eine Arbeit zu erledigen.


Gut, um einen Nagel in die Wand zu kriegen, da braucht man nicht drüber nachzudenken, ob man dafür den 200g oder den 300g-Hammer braucht. Wenn man sich dann jedoch vor Augen führt, dass das u.U. nicht der letzte Nagel sein wird, den man da in die Wand getrieben hat, dann ist das vielleicht doch eine Diskussion wert.


----------



## thomass5 (10 Februar 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Gut, um einen Nagel in die Wand zu kriegen, da braucht man nicht drüber nachzudenken, ob man dafür den 200g oder den 300g-Hammer braucht. Wenn man sich dann jedoch vor Augen führt, dass das u.U. nicht der letzte Nagel sein wird, den man da in die Wand getrieben hat, dann ist das vielleicht doch eine Diskussion wert.



Meiner Meinung nach passt dein Vergleich nicht dazu. Wäre hier die Frage ob Windows Notepad oder MS Office dann wäre er passend. Hier verlangt der Kunde die Ausführung in WCCflex 2007(warum auch immer) und du diskutierst über die Lieferung eines 2008er Projekts. Eine höfliche Nachfrage ist schon erlaubt.

Thomas


----------



## bimbo (11 Februar 2011)

elmoklemme schrieb:


> Hast mal auf das Datum geschaut?!


 
2003! 


Innovationsstandort Deutschland.


----------



## bimbo (11 Februar 2011)

*Bananenrepublikbildungseinrichtungsbremser*



thomass5 schrieb:


> ... die Arbeit und auch die Nachfolgenden sind mittlerweile lange an einem Rechner von einem Kollegen nachformatiert (automatisch generiertes Inhaltsverzeichnis aus den Unterüberschriften und Absatzformatierungen), abgegeben und benotet.
> Man kann das Thema lustig finden oder auch nicht, aber wegen so einer Kleinigkeit braucht man(Frau) sich die Note nicht abzuwerten. Es ist halt eine Fleißaufgabe.
> Mittlerweile wird meiner Meinung nach viel zu viel Diskutiert, als einfach mal schnell eine Arbeit zu erledigen. Und das geht schon in der Grundschule los :-( .
> Thomas


 
Wenn solche "Fleißaufgaben" an Bildungseinrichtungen so normal sind, woher kommen dann die Arbeitslosen.


Wenn ein "Pädagoge" auszubildende Pädagogen dazu zwingt, rückwärts zu gehen, wie sollen die Kinder dann mal vorwärts kommen?


----------



## maxi (16 Februar 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ist zwar mal wieder OT, aber da ich neulich mich erst über die Uni Stuttgart gewundert habe, die offensichtlich keine Buchhaltung besitzt, die Zahlungseingänge registriert und zuordnen kann ...
> 
> Welch rückständige Bildungseinrichtung ist das, die Word2003 vorschreibt? Als ob es heutzutage nicht möglich wäre, ein derartiges Dokument als PDF zu generieren. Oder ein Open-Format zu wählen.
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_document#Deutschland


 

Ich sag nicht wo, aber in eine namhaften Uni waren die Proffs kaum da oder dauernd krank. Im Sekretäriat hat 1 Stempel schon 6 Wochen gedauert. Prüfungsunterschriften teils noch länger.
Nir fühlt sich dort Jemand für iregnd etwas zuständig.

Als Steuerzahler geht einem da manchmal wirklich die Galle hoch was die dort mit unseren Stuergeldern treiben.


----------

